# question avant achat



## fckherface (19 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,

j'essaye d'acheter un ipad d'occasion sur internet et souvent lorsque je demande si le vendeur a la garantie on me répond que "c'est un cadeau" mais qu'on peut me donner "le numero de série et que la garantie Apple  s'active a l'enregistrement de l'ipad. Vu qu'il est encore sous scellée  celle-ci n'a pas encore commencé à courir".

qu'en pensez-vous ? qu'en est-il réellement si je n'ai pas de facture d'achat d'un magasin ? est-ce qu'il y a réellement une garantie d'un an chez Apple dans ce cas ?

merci par avance à ceux qui me répondront


----------



## Sly54 (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

La garantie commence avec la date de la facture d'achat. C'est comme ça pour les Macs, je pense que c'est pareil pour l'iPad.

Pas de facture => tu deviens probablement receleur (sauf si c'est un cadeau, mais le généreux donateur possède la facture, lui).


----------



## momo-fr (20 Janvier 2011)

fckherface a dit:


> et souvent lorsque je demande si le vendeur a la garantie on me répond que "c'est un cadeau" mais qu'on peut




Souvent ? Tu fréquentes des sites de vente louches alors ça ne doit pas courir les rues quand même, vu l'âge de la machine (V1 moins d'un an de présence), tu as sans doute voulu dire "parfois" non ?

A moins que tu ne cibles que les superbes offres à bas prix qui sont, de fait, des arnaques déguisées de vente de matériel volé. Donc là pas de surprise de ce côté là = pas de garantie et c'est du recel.

Le coup du cadeau est un grand classique, tu peux toujours demander le N° de série avant l'achat en prétextant vouloir vérifier la prise en charge de la garantie sur le site Apple, tu verras bien la réaction du "vendeur". :mouais:


----------



## fckherface (20 Janvier 2011)

oui oui j'ai bien dit "souvent". et bien entendu que je cherche à trouver un bon prix. certains disent aussi qu'ils l'ont gagné ou que ca a été offert par leur entreprise...
je vais voir sur le site d'apple avec le numéro de série.


----------

